# Where to get POLIO vaccination certification



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,

There is a requirement for Polio vaccination certificate for some countries. How and where to obtain this certificate in Pakistan.

Regards,


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

tahirrauf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> There is a requirement for Polio vaccination certificate for some countries. How and where to obtain this certificate in Pakistan.
> 
> Regards,


Hi

Just go to your nearest government Hospital(preferably district hospital) and they will guide you how to get one. normally they issue it the same day or at most they will provide it to you the next day.

Regards


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

People traveling out of Pakistan can obtain the vaccination and certificate from any major public hospital at city, district and provincial level as well as from DHO offices. In cases where there is a medical reason for not being vaccinated, the designated physician will record the reason on the vaccination certificate.

Additional information regarding the vaccination includes:

i) The polio certificate must be signed by a designated senior hospital official. 
ii) The polio vaccination and certificate will be valid for one year.
iii) Any person who has planned their trip earlier can be vaccinated four weeks before the date of travelling.
iv) For further information, travellers are advised to visit their local hospital.

Visas and Citizenship - Australian High Commission

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie


----------



## shafiq2k (Apr 2, 2016)

Received email today from CO (GSM Adelaide) and he requested for PCC and Medical Examination stuff.


----------

